# Cheap seville wine rack at Staples



## WI_Wino (Sep 29, 2015)

$36 for the 168 bottle chrome wire wine rack w/ free shipping to your nearest staples store: http://www.staples.com/HoneyCanDo-4...47116:10428703&CJPIXEL=CJPIXEL&akamai-feo=off

expires today!


----------



## geek (Sep 29, 2015)

Isn't this the same rack sold for around $100 or so?? If so, great deal.!!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 29, 2015)

geek said:


> Isn't this the same rack sold for around $100 or so?? If so, great deal.!!



I think it's the smaller version. Still a good deal.


----------



## WI_Wino (Sep 29, 2015)

Ah yes, it is six bottles wide not nine. So 60 bottle capacity if you stack 6-5-4 on each shelf.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 29, 2015)

I was fooled at first but noticed only 35" tall. I didn't catch 6 bottles per shelf.


----------



## olusteebus (Sep 30, 2015)

In an 8 foot high, 4 foot wide, 36 inch deep space you could have space for 1280 bottles. Of course you would have to reach back but you could do it with 8 racks.


----------



## geek (Sep 30, 2015)

I was going to order one last night but then forgot after I got home.... Today the price is double... [emoji23]


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 30, 2015)

geek said:


> I was going to order one last night but then forgot after I got home.... Today the price is double... [emoji23]



Unless you have limited space, I don't think it's worth it compared to the similar rack from Sam's Club.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 30, 2015)

geek said:


> I was going to order one last night but then forgot after I got home.... Today the price is double... [emoji23]



This one is about double as well, but holds twice as many bottles.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AKI2KW8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## geek (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks Jim,


----------



## Sage (Oct 10, 2015)

I bought direct from Seville. $120.00 delivered for the 168 bottle rack.


----------



## terrymck (Oct 10, 2015)

I have the wooden rack that Boatboy highlighted. It is an excellent buy. It looks better than the reviews would have you believe and goes together in 20 minutes.


----------



## terrymck (Oct 10, 2015)

Oops, this is the one that I have.
http://www.amazon.com/Bottle-Rustic-Super-assemble-Oregon/dp/B004KM7LGU/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_sims?ie=UTF8


----------

